# banks county



## HOOCHMAN (Nov 10, 2006)

I cant get anyone to respond about wilkes county so how about banks county I have`125 acres of of martin bridge rd ... what is the rut doing on your leases in banks county I havent seen anything since smoke pole opener thanks for any in put


----------



## DYI hunting (Nov 10, 2006)

I hunt within 6 miles of Martin Bridge, down towards Commmerce on Hwy 59.

Saw 1 buck last weekend trailing a doe.  She didn't look like she were in heat, but I guess she was getting ready or the buck was just really hopeful.   I have not seen any freshly cleaned out scrapes, they have not been touched in a few day to maybe a week.

But the woods were quiet mid-week.  Still no cleaned out scrapes then either.  With the large popuation of does in my area, it was odd, but I guess I caught it on an off day.  The warm weather might have something to do with it.  Hope to have better luck tomorrow.

Hey, you don't need any help on the 125 acres do you?


----------



## Golightly (Nov 10, 2006)

I am going to give it a shot in the morning.  Last week my dad saw a spike trailing a doe.  Sealy's deer processor said it's on.  Some guys that hunt a gas line around there said they are chasing.  Normally it's around my bday the 18th


----------



## jacuzman (Nov 10, 2006)

*banks co.*

I hunt off of 441 about 3 miles from the outlet mall.
Seen lot's of small bucks cruising looking for does.
But no chasing yet.Have been hunting every weekend
since opening day of bow season,and have not seen
the first big buck yet!! hope the big boys come out
next week I'll be off the whole week.


----------



## TAG1025 (Nov 12, 2006)

I HUNT 63 ACRES IN BANKS ON MARTIN BRIDGE RD AND SAW ONLY A DOE ANOTHER GUY WHO HUNTS CLOSE TO US HAS KILL A SPIKE AND A BOTTON. BUT THE RUT LAST YEAR WAS ABOUT THIS TIME SO IT SHOULD BE IN REAL SOON HOPE I DID NOT TAKE A WEEK OFF WORK FOR NOTHING. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## buckmaster10 (Nov 17, 2006)

I hunt about 100 acres in Banks on the Banks/Hall line. Haven't seen any rut activity as of yet but hopefully this rain over the last 2 days will get em up and chasing


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 17, 2006)

As for Banks Co.  I haven't seen any chasing yet...should be heating up very soon.   There have been  nice 7, 8, 9 and 6 pointers within a 2 mile radius of where I hunt.  None were chasing or following does.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 17, 2006)

As long as it was a doeday when he shot the button head he is legal beagle.....One has to be of any size and the other has to be 4pt or better...The last time I checked a button head counted as "antlerless" as long as no bone is showing. And I quote, "It is unlawful to kill a deer unless it has antlers (bone) visible above the hair, except during either sex or antlerless seasons or hunts." This comes from page 16 of the current regulations. Anyway maybe they'll get turned on soon.
Unicoidawg


----------



## TAG1025 (Nov 17, 2006)

it was eithier sex it was the 4th or 5th nov and thier there was no antler showing sorry for any confusion. i guess next time i will be very detailed  not leave out no info. such as dates. And thier is no way to tell if a button is a male or female until you turn it over. but trying to keep everything short . thank yall. for looking out.


----------



## HOOCHMAN (Nov 27, 2006)

NOVEMBER 23RD 4 GUYS HUNTED MY COUSION KILLED HIS FIRST BUCK 3PT ANOTHER KILLED A DOE I KILLED A NICE 8PT AND A DOE THE 8PT WAS RUNNING THE DOE WAS A GREAT MORNING


----------



## HOOCHMAN (Nov 27, 2006)

*BANKS COUNTY REPORT*

  


HOOCHMAN said:


> NOVEMBER 23RD 4 GUYS HUNTED MY COUSION KILLED HIS FIRST BUCK 3PT ANOTHER KILLED A DOE I KILLED A NICE 8PT AND A DOE THE 8PT WAS RUNNING THE DOE WAS A GREAT MORNING


----------



## TAG1025 (Nov 27, 2006)

are you going to have picture, would love to see


----------



## tim frankum (Dec 25, 2006)

hey guys looks like everyone isat least seeing deer i hunt public land and all isee is other people if anyone can help with some private land sure would appreciate.


----------



## bclark71 (Dec 26, 2006)

does anyone know of any clubs in banks county i can get on for 07-08 i live in habersham and would love to find one in banks county would only be me joining and would bring no guest


----------

